# Bus interface problem



## Romeopp (Sep 19, 2010)

GPuz  is  showing my GFX card running at  PCI -E  1x  1.1   at idle and at load 

is this bug in program or my  gfx  card problem ?






System config

Core2duo
450 w  PSU
Asus MB  (http://in.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=y014Wy067iZxxPeP&templete=2)
4gb ram
nvdia 9400 gt  1gb  


idle












at load


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2010)

has been discussed numerous times:

techPowerUp! Forums - Search Results


----------



## Romeopp (Sep 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> has been discussed numerous times:
> 
> techPowerUp! Forums - Search Results






AsRock said:


> It's normal it's downclocks when the system is idle.  It will go back up when your gaming and is perfectly normal.





W1zzard said:


> yes it's power saving and gets asked about every second day here on the forums



but even at gpu max load (with Video card stablity test )   its showing Pci -Express 1x v1.1


at load it should  auto upclock to pci -exp  16x 1.1 rite?













thank u for rply


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2010)

you have the card running in the blue slot ? that should be supposed to be PCI-Express 1.1 x16

is your windows power saving set to optimal performance ?


----------



## Romeopp (Sep 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> you have the card running in the blue slot ? that should be supposed to be PCI-Express 1.1 x16
> 
> is your windows power saving set to optimal performance ?




yup  blue slot


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2010)

hmm no idea why it's in x1 then .. 

do you use the igp ? 

or the x1 slot next to it ? 

have you tried reinstalling the drivers? 

any way to test with another card? 

did you try to remove and reseat the card?


----------



## Romeopp (Sep 19, 2010)

do you use the igp ? its disabled in bios [Kept  PCI/PEG]

or the x1 slot next to it ? [ have one  1x  slots and two     Pci normal slots un occupied

have you tried reinstalling the drivers?  yes now

any way to test with another card?  sry dont have any other gfx card,  but i can use any software to test my card 

did you try to remove and reseat the card?[/QUOTE]  nop

with no driver




after installing driver







MB name  P5KPL-AM/PS


my MB site saying 



> support
> PCI Express Architecture
> PCI Express is the latest I/O interconnect technology that will replace the existing PCI. With a bus bandwidth 4 times higher than that of AGP 8X interface, PCI Express x16 bus performs much better than AGP 8X in applications such as 3D gaming. PCI Express x1 and x4 also outperforms PCI interface with its exceptional high bandwidth. The high speed PCI Express interface creates new usages on desktop PCs



This site says my MB support 16x pci -x   Link here


edit  : attached report generated by everestultimate550


----------



## meran (Sep 19, 2010)

wow do u have another card at hand ,u may try to remove the card clean the contacts with rubber if necessary ,if its running @1x it would be really slow @ cod 4 check this game i once put my 8800 gt in 4x slot i got slow frames in cod4


----------



## Romeopp (Sep 19, 2010)

meran said:


> wow do u have another card at hand ,u may try to remove the card clean the contacts with rubber if necessary ,if its running @1x it would be really slow @ cod 4 check this game i once put my 8800 gt in 4x slot i got slow frames in cod4





atm have only ME-2  installed  

max setting  -2x AF , 1024*768 (native desktop res -17 inch compaq monitor)











max setting no AFk   1024*768


----------



## Romeopp (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks all , after cleaning cards contact pin now its running at  16x








benchmark result

earlier 
max setting -2x AF , 1024*768 (native desktop res -17 inch compaq monitor)    9 FPS


Now same setting 

FPS = 19.5     almost double , thanks all again


----------



## Maban (Sep 20, 2010)

Not that it matters for a 9400GT but shouldn't it say PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16?


----------



## Romeopp (Sep 20, 2010)

Maban said:


> Not that it matters for a 9400GT but shouldn't it say PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16?



cause my MB support PCI -E 1.0 16x  only, Gfx9400gt  card support 2.0 but it is running at 1.0


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 21, 2010)

Maban said:


> Not that it matters for a 9400GT but shouldn't it say PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16?



it's Asus what do you expect? 

my Albatron GeForce 8800GT-512X did that was well in a PCI-Express x16 @ x16 board and when i got ind my Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P it said PCI-Express 2.0 x16 @ 16....


----------



## __elliotcalhoun32 (Oct 16, 2010)

yes


----------



## jarejare (Nov 27, 2010)

*Need answer...*

I have ATI HD 5870 in crossfire mode. But when I look to BUS INETRFACE my card can work at PCI-E 16 2.0 but card work at 8 2.0? 

My windows is on optimal performance...


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 27, 2010)

jarejare said:


> I have ATI HD 5870 in crossfire mode. But when I look to BUS INETRFACE my card can work at PCI-E 16 2.0 but card work at 8 2.0?
> 
> My windows is on optimal performance...



it can be ur cpu or chipset that can only handle one card at x16 and two at x8 and with three it can still be x8 or maybe x4 but what cpu and motherboard u got jarejare?


----------



## jarejare (Nov 27, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> it can be ur cpu or chipset that can only handle one card at x16 and two at x8 and with three it can still be x8 or maybe x4 but what cpu and motherboard u got jarejare?



I have i7 Q740 @ 1.73
Intel PM55 chipset? ( I'm not shure about motheboard becouse i bout Alienware m17x r2 and i can't find spec. )


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 27, 2010)

> Intel PM55 chipset and new Intel® Core i7 mobile processors support full 1 x16 or 2 x8 PCI Express 2.0 graphics.



Source


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 27, 2010)

jarejare maybe it's power saving mode for gfx, that slows ur pci-express port down form full speed to half speed bcs u don't have crossfire or it's not enabled.

test when u game or benchmark if x8 2.0 changes to x16 2.0


----------



## Maban (Nov 28, 2010)

Your processor can only supply a total of 16 PCIE lanes. When two cards are installed each card will use 8 lanes. Totally normal, nothing to worry about.


----------

